# Finding employment for new CPC-A



## rebmcdow (May 27, 2010)

Hello all I am a  new CPC-A looking for employment very frustrating how does someone like me find an entry level position to gain experience anyone with advice, please give me some much needed pointers I have looked to project xtern and waiting for good news but any advice from experienced coders would be greatly recieved well!!!! anybody somebody please help me. looking in the New York, New Jersey area


----------



## DoDCoder4You (May 27, 2010)

You might try posting this under Resumes


----------



## cordelia (May 27, 2010)

the only advice I have is to maybe start somewhere else in the medical field, such as medical records, medical data entry or billing. 

Unfortunately the coding field is over saturated, and the schools are not very good about informing students of the difficulty of new students getting jobs or experience.

I started out as front desk, I volunteered to help out our coding/billing dept, I gained knowledge and experience that I was able to leverage into a data entry job, then got my certification and that is how I got my current coding job. 

Don't give up, this really is a great field.


----------



## rebmcdow (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks I will definitely try any means. Thanks for the information and encouragement


----------



## heidi2 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Finding employment as a new coder*

I started a medical records clerk 15 years ago and slowly made my way up to billing and coding. Even as a front desk person you will get experience as all off the facets to insurance, codes, and billing. Good luck.


----------

